# Funcionamiento de variador de frecuencia y partidor suave



## vitocco1836 (Nov 17, 2005)

hola amigos del foro mi pregunta me gustaria saber como es el funcionamiento del variador de frecuencia y partidor suave si es posible detalladamentos los pasos del funcionamiento hasta la salida al motor desde ya gracias 

vitocco


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 17, 2005)

Parte de la información que buscas, la puedes encontrar en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/

Saludos.


----------



## elmor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Muy bueno el documento de la construcción del variador, pero la etapa de acoplamiento "creo" que se podría cambiar por un conjunto de Flip-Flop o por un micro para simplificar el circuito... Pero insisto en que es solo una opinión, tampoco soy experto...


----------

